# Ontario fishing trip in Sept.



## whjr15

Will be going up to Pointe Au Baril for an eight-day trip, to my friends grandparents' cottage. Haven't been since '06, so needless to say, I'm as excited as a kid on Christmas! Their cottage is right on the Naiscoot River, about 10 (give or take) miles upstream from Georgian Bay. The Pike, Musky, Walleye, and Smallie action is phenomenal, and so is the scenery!

Every other time I've been there, funds were a little tight. So I'd have to get by with what I already had in my tackle box; no "stocking up" on lures/supplies beforehand! This time is going to be different -- there will be some major "stocking up"! lol.

Anyway, I already know what I like to use when I'm there, but I'm curious about your go-to's... 

*I plan on doing some experimenting while I'm there, hence this question*: 

_For those of you who fish up there, if you could only take a tackle box full of ONE lure, what would it be and why? You, of course, would be allowed different colors and sizes, but of the SAME lure! _ I'll go first: 

Mine would be a double willow 1/2 oz Terminator T-1 spinnerbait. Chartreuse/white. Catches all species mentioned, and the titanium wire snaps right back into place!


----------



## triton175

Original Storm Thundersticks. The first time we went up that way the owner of the camp suggested Thundersticks, and he was right. They will catch pike, walleye, or smallmouth. They're easy to troll shallow too as they only dive two feet or so.
Good luck, have a fun trip.


----------



## whjr15

Sweet, I'll have to grab some of those to try out. I get in the habit of using my go-to bait like 98% of the time when I'm up there, so it will be fun to try new things.


----------



## rbthntr

we just got back from a week trip up that way and we absolutly wore them out on dropshots and shaky head robo worms we were targeting bass but we did catch quite a few pike on those set ups 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whjr15

Cool, I'll take those into consideration as well... I usually don't get too big on soft plastics up there, unless it's BIG flukes or slug-go's, as my main target species are of the toothy variety!  But having said that, I do plan on trying out some of my Big Joshy's!!


----------



## vinnystatechamp

We always caught every species of fish on strike king mini series 3 bleeding series baits. Casting or trolling


----------



## Lund Rebel

I'm heading to Nipissing Friday. My "go to" for SMB and LMB is the 5" Yamamoto, hooked wacky style on a 1/0 off shank worm hook. Get the O-ring tool and a couple packs of o-rings from Cabela's or Bass Pro. Saves a lot of baits. Go with Black no flake and baby bass for starters. Use Flourocarbon line, no weight and no leader. They'll hit it usually on the drop. After 3-5 lifts and drops, pull in and cast again.
Use the same system here alot. Works well.


----------



## robertj298

Zara spook..... not because you'll catch more fish but because it is the most fun to fish. 4 inch tube for small mouth.


----------



## BMustang

5" Kalin Grubs - Primary color Blue Pearl/Salt and Pepper
4" Yammomoto Chartruse Grubs 
3/16 and 1/4 oz jig heads.

These will catch any and all fish mentioned.


----------



## fishlogic

One lure for all fish? 

1/4 oz. Jig and a 4" plastic grub. You can cast/retrieve it, jig it, drift it and troll with it. It catches everything.

I prefer 4" Gary Yamamoto/Kinami Bubblegum Pink or White. However, they are expensive and so soft that they don't last long, so I mostly use 4" Yum Walleye Grubs in Pink Blush which are probably just as good.

I would never be able to take just one lure though, especially with those four species. I'd have to take a Johnsons Silver Minnow with a 5" White Grub Trailer for pike and some bucktail spinners for the musky.


----------



## whjr15

fishlogic said:


> One lure for all fish?
> 
> ..I would never be able to take just one lure though...



I never would either!! I take *several* of each specific lure!! I've already got my go-to method that catches fish, and would be comfortable taking nothing but a tackle box full of that one lure. I just never would limit myself like that!

I'm also not asking what lure catches all fish, I'm asking a hypothetical question about YOUR fishing preferences up there, and what your one-lure tackle box would consist of! Just looking to experiment a little while I'm up there is all!!

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## 10fish

up that way I seem to take everything and end up using a senko weedless gama hooks watermelon red flake. OR a Blue smoke fluke.

Also a winner is a red shirt spinnerbait with double willow in gold 3/16 or a perch color skitter prop.


Have fun!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Perfect way to attack the fish in the heavy weeds is the MANNS Baby-1 minus (large size) these will call fish out of no-where. firetiger or yellowperch

also 3/8-1/2 terminator double willow spinnerbaits and black buzzbaits 
take some extra skirts as well


----------



## whjr15

NewbreedFishing said:


> ...also 3/8-1/2 terminator double willow spinnerbaits...


Hey, that's MY go-to!!  The one year I broke off my last T-1, so I tied on a different brand. Same appearance, colors, blades, etc. My buddy, who still had his T-1 tied on, out-fished me at least 5-1!!!


----------



## WPM

fishlogic said:


> One lure for all fish?
> 
> 1/4 oz. Jig and a 4" plastic grub. You can cast/retrieve it, jig it, drift it and troll with it. It catches everything.
> 
> I prefer 4" Gary Yamamoto/Kinami Bubblegum Pink or White. However, they are expensive and so soft that they don't last long, so I mostly use 4" Yum Walleye Grubs in Pink Blush which are probably just as good.quote]
> 
> I second the vote for jigs and grubs.
> I just got back from a week on the French River area of Lake Nipissing. Got the great majority of my pike, LMB, SMB, and walleyes on 1/4 - 1/2 jigs with safety pin spinners and various single and double tail twister trailers. I, too, take a whole box of cool stuff that I'm dying to try, but if I had to cut it down to a minimum, it would be bags of those components (including lots of different blades and tape to change their colors) to mix and match for different water and light conditions.


----------



## coachfozz

I love using white spinners and I will also you mimic minnows with silver spinner. I will catch fish all day using those.


----------



## whjr15

Well, guys, I'm excited to say I will be leaving in about 4 hours!!! I have more tackle now than I've ever had at any given point in my fishing life, so I should be set!!

I'll be back home on the 23rd, and I'll be sure to post pics of any noteworthy fish we get into! Especially if they were caught by anything one of you recommended!


----------



## BMustang

Have a safe trip. I hope it lives up to your expectations.
Dress warm!
Anxious to hear your post-trip report.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

yak a couple water wolfs for me


----------



## whjr15

Well, I just got home yesterday, and all I can say is what a trip lol.

-Fishing was slow. 

-Got caught out on the boat, twice, an hour away from the cottage in bad storms.

-Lost my favorite pair of Oakleys.

-My outboard took a dump on me, leaving my buddy and I stranded for a while in the river. Had to row back into walkie talkie range with our other boat so they could tow us back in before dark. Because of that, we had to cram 4 people in a little 14 footer for the last 2 days.

-Owe AT&T $200 for checking the radar 3 times... What a scam!! And we _still_ ended up drenched! 

Even with all of that, I still can't wait to go back! Had a family of black bears visit the cottage a couple nights, only a few yards away. They even ate my unused emergency roll of TP right out of my boat! Was cool to see them so close, and even climbed a few trees right in front of us. 

In the stomach of one of the pike we cleaned, we found a little gar. Body was gone, but the skull was still intact; the jaw still hinged and everything. 

Even though no trophies were caught this time, it was great being out there again. Spending quality time with quality people is what it's all about anyway!

Thanks again to everyone for the suggestions! I'll be back next year to get even with the fish, so expect my next Canada report to be picture-heavy! But for now, it's time to get into some steelhead!!


----------



## Overwatchmike

I own a cabin in Ontario, up above Mechicken. We have always done extremely well with clown colored crank baits because of the tannic acid colored water. Just an FYI for your next trip. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whjr15

Yeah, I had some clown HJ's, but didn't get bit on 'em. Water temp was still a little over 60 (61-63) so I think that may have had something to do with it. Add that to the unstable weather pattern the entire week, and we were fighting a losing battle from the start!

No walleye at all, no muskie, but between all of us, we landed a nice 4+lb smallie, a few other smaller ones, a 3-4lb largemouth (which is rare for this location; we normally only catch smallies) and numerous pike ranging from hammer handles up to about 5lbs-- nothing to write home about!


----------



## Doboy

Your *"and all I can say is what a trip lol."*

Is VERY close to my FIRST week-long trip to Ontario.
"SLOW FISHING" is a HUGE UNDERSTATEMENT! Like 6 fish in 6 DAYS! 
And only ONE made size limit.
The 'THINGS THAT WENT WRONG' will be prevalent in my mind, for a long long time to come! lol 

I can't wait till my traveling/ trip partner gets home,,,, maybe he'll fill in the details! 

MAYBE, Better-Luck-Next-time!


----------



## Lawman60

Doboy said:


> Your *"and all I can say is what a trip lol."*
> 
> Is VERY close to my FIRST week-long trip to Ontario.
> "SLOW FISHING" is a HUGE UNDERSTATEMENT! Like 6 fish in 6 DAYS!
> And only ONE made size limit.
> The 'THINGS THAT WENT WRONG' will be prevalent in my mind, for a long long time to come! lol
> 
> I can't wait till my traveling/ trip partner gets home,,,, maybe he'll fill in the details!
> 
> MAYBE, Better-Luck-Next-time!


 
Yup, he will...lol

And so it seems to always go, you want to share something like a week of fishing with a buddy up in Gods country, and everything goes to hell in a hand basket. Blasted by below freezing overnight temps, cold days, high winds, and equipment breakdowns. Well, the full moon and the beauty of the area was nice? 

After you left Jerry, of course the weather improved and after three days in the mid 70's, the bass turned on. We made it into that bass lake I told you about on Thursday and between the 5 of us, caught over 300 fish. Every one of us landed at least one over 4 lbs. and Jack got a 6 lber. I'll be sending you pics as soon as I download my camera. No moose, but saw two black bear and tons of deer.


----------



## Doboy

Thanks for that up-date John, 
and I'm SURE GLAD THINGS CHANGED FOR THE BETTER!

Thanks for sending 'MY' picks too.

Later


----------

